# Costume Stores



## aisling (Aug 29, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone knew how much a dorothy costume like this:http://partypackagers.com/CostumeWall09/women/misc/misc/adults%5Fstructurecs3%5F1%5F06%5F2.jpg would be at value village?
I was thinking of buying the costume from my local party packagers, but my friend got a little red riding hood costume from value village for less. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------

